# Custom wooden lures



## SNOOKED OUT (Feb 12, 2012)

Guys this guy makes lures that catch fish. And can make any color you want they seem to hold up better than mass produced lures. Check him out ImpactLures.com


----------



## Jim (Feb 12, 2012)

Thanks for the FYI!

I sent him an email regarding his gulf stream popper.


----------



## SNOOKED OUT (Feb 12, 2012)

Thanks He is a good guy. No doubt he will take care of you and will design or custom make anything for you might want the lure to do etc.


----------



## Jdholmes (Feb 12, 2012)

Nice work. Is he you?


----------



## SNOOKED OUT (Feb 12, 2012)

No Sir I wish I had those skills though.


----------



## SNOOKED OUT (Feb 13, 2012)

I dont know how to load video on here yet but on the sight there are some impressive videos.


----------

